# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  White's Tree Frog : Help?

## ediblelogic

I've owned my White's Tree Frog, Leo for about two or three weeks now. So you can imagine how new I am to the ways of his species. About four days ago- Leo started showing signs of what looked like dry skin. Now, I didn't know that frogs shed at the time- so you can imagine how concerned I became! After placing leo in his terrarium and spritzing his home with some purified water- I went online to look for an answer to my distress. Turns out, Leo is probably shedding, or 'sloughing'. This relieved me- but it's been quite some time now, and no matter how many times I check on him- he doesn't seem to be putting any effor towards getting the old skin off of his body (I've watched several video's on youtube of other peoples' White's shedding.). My question is: *how long does it take for a White's Tree Frog to Shed it's skin?* The photo below shows his current condition. I'm afraid he's a little dirty- he likes to hide beneath the moss where I keep his heating pad(beneath the glass case). If anyone could help me I would be deeply appreciative.  :Confused:

----------


## into

> *how long does it take for a White's Tree Frog to Shed it's skin?*


it only takes a few minutes to shed their skin.  My guess is that it's left overs.  Sometimes they don't get all of it in their mouths as I've found it on the side of the glass on occations.  How long has the skin been on him?

----------


## ediblelogic

He's been like this for at least five days, now.
I'm concerned and I want to help him the best I can.
Is there anything I can do to make it easier for him
to get the rest of the skin off?
I don't want to peel it or pick at it because I figured it would be best to just let him do it himself.
Right now, he's sitting in his pool- I read that sometimes they will soak in there when they want to shed their skin- but so far I haven't seen him put any effort into picking and eating.

----------


## into

> He's been like this for at least five days, now.
> I'm concerned and I want to help him the best I can.
> Is there anything I can do to make it easier for him
> to get the rest of the skin off?
> I don't want to peel it or pick at it because I figured it would be best to just let him do it himself.
> Right now, he's sitting in his pool- I read that sometimes they will soak in there when they want to shed their skin- but so far I haven't seen him put any effort into picking and eating.


 
I've only had frogs for about 6 months now, so I"m not an expert, but personally, I would let him soak and then remove the extra skin while he's still wet.  The skin usually comes off as one piece and goes into their mouths.  If it gets separated from rest of the skin I don't think they care about it. I wouldn't be too worried about though, but I wonder if bacteria is collecting on it or under it.

----------


## ediblelogic

Thank you for your advice, it really does help soothe my nerves over him. Even though I just got him a little while ago; he's like my baby. I'm only 17 and leo is the only pet that won't make my father sneeze. (ha) So I adore him like any other little kid would adore their first puppy. He means alot to me. I'll try to soaking and the peeling. And I'll rinse him in the pool so that any possible bacteria won't get stuck against his 'fresher' skin. I'd hate for him to get sick just because he can't get all of it in his mouth! After that, I suppose I'll just watch him and see if any more issues arise.

Thank you so much!

----------


## into

> And I'll rinse him in the pool so that any possible bacteria won't get stuck against his 'fresher' skin. I'd hate for him to get sick just because he can't get all of it in his mouth! After that, I suppose I'll just watch him and see if any more issues arise.
> 
> Thank you so much!


I don't know about the bacteria... I was wondering out loud hoping one of our experts would chime in. But I don't think removing the 5 day old skin will harm him any. I've had to pick all kinds of stuff off my white's (I have 3)

Today I had to give my littlest one a bath/shower because he got out and was lost for a few hours. He had dust/dirt and hair all over him. I guess we need to dust under the bookcase more often. Poor guy, but he's good now.

----------


## Kurt

> I don't know about the bacteria... I was wondering out loud hoping one of our experts would chime in. But I don't think removing the 5 day old skin will harm him any.


There is no need for us to chime in. You gave sound, correct advice. I could've given any better advice than you already have. So pat yourself on the back. You deserve it.

----------


## ediblelogic

Awww poor little guy! I'm glad you found him before anything bad happened. I'd be devastated if I found Leo all dried up somewhere. (: I try to bathe him but he wiggles too much when I try to get the moss off of his underbelly (which I don't know why I even both, he practically clothes himself with the moss in his terrarium.) But I can see how anything could get under the skin and irritate him. Dirt could slide in beneath that layer and maybe rub against him. That would annoy me, I know that much. Anyway, I cleaned him up after he soaked and now he looks ten times better. I'm happy.





I wish I had more than one Tree frog. However when I found Leo he was the only one at the store where I bought him. So I suppose he'll just have to be alone until I can afford a bigger terrarium and a friend.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## into

> I cleaned him up after he soaked and now he looks ten times better. I'm happy.


Cute guy  :Smile:  looks a lot like my biggest one... Jade (who I thought was a female until he started calling)

----------


## ediblelogic

Haha, isn't that a twist? It's so hard to tell males from females unless they're in Amplexus (at least for me), and I have no idea how old Leo is- so until he starts calling, or a year or two goes by- I'm not sure that I'll even know if he's a boy or a girl. (My fingers are crossed that he's a boy. I named him after Leonidas from 300, hahaha.)

----------


## Kurt

> I wish I had more than one Tree frog.



Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it. I have
5 fire-bellied toads, _Bombina orientalis_
1 western green toad, _Anaxyrus debilis insidior_
2 Colorado River toads, _Ollotis alvaria_
1 blue poison dart frog, Dendrobates tinctorius
2 clown treefrogs, _Dendropsophus leucophyllatus_
1 green treefrog, Hyla cinerea
1 Cuban treefrog, _Osteopilus septentrionalis_
1 greater hatchet-faced treefrog, _Sphaenorhynchus lacteus_
2 White's treefrogs, _Litoria caerulea_
3 red-eyed leaf frogs, _Agalychnis callidryas_ + 21 of their offspring
1 tiger-legged monkey frog, Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis
5 tomato frogs, Dyscophus guineti
3 red-banded rubber frogs, _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_
2 red-backed rubber frogs, _Phrynomantis microps_
1 blue-webbed flying frog,_ Rhacophorus reinwardtii_

+

1 _Ambystoma mavortium_, barred tiger salamander
1 _Ambystoma tigrinum melanostictum_, blotched tiger salamander
3 _Eurycea bislineata_, northern two-lined salamanders
3 _Eurycea lucifuga_, cave salamanders
2 _Tylototriton shanjing_, emperor newts

Its not always fun.

----------


## Ebony

Ediblelogic...I think Leo is very lucky to have you, and he looks great now. He's is gorgeous. :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

I wouldn't worry about that skin - it will come off with the next  shed.  It may indicate low humidity though.  The water bowl-soaking will work too.

----------


## ediblelogic

:Frog Surprise:  Wow Kurt, you're lucky to have that many frogs. Maybe one day I could have my own family of amphibians.  :Embarrassment:  I'm sure that would make me extremely happy.

Ebony- thank you. I actually think that I'm lucky to have Leo- I didn't even think that any store in my town sold frogs. But I was incredibly fortunate to find him and now I'm deeply comitted to his health and froggy friendship.  :Frog Smile: 

John, about low humidity- is there any simple way that I can up the humidity in his terrarium? If so, how?

----------


## John Clare

> John, about low humidity- is there any simple way that I can up the humidity in his terrarium? If so, how?


Mist the tank daily.  If you're already doing that, either mist more than once a day or perhaps restrict the ventilation _a little_.

----------


## ediblelogic

> Mist the tank daily. If you're already doing that, either mist more than once a day or perhaps restrict the ventilation _a little_.


Thanks, I'll try misting more than once a day, first. Then if it still seems dry I'll move to restrict ventilation.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

> Wow Kurt, you're lucky to have that many frogs. Maybe one day I could have my own family of amphibians.  I'm sure that would make me extremely happy.


It can be a lot of work. I was up to 4:00 AM this morning taking care of some of them.

----------


## ediblelogic

Wowzers.  :Frog Surprise: 
That's an incredible amount of time- but I'm sure that this passion I have for Leo isn't going to end with just him-- I've been studying this red-eye at the store where I bought him and now my heart is pining. 

But, if I still have anyone's attention: *What is your take on using Heat Lamps for White's?* It gets excrutiatingly cold in Michigan during the winter- and I want to keep Leo warm. Is a Heat lamp a good idea? Or are there other more efficient ways to keep him cozy during the winter season?

----------


## maneeta

> Thanks, I'll try misting more than once a day, first. Then if it still seems dry I'll move to restrict ventilation.


is your lamp inside your tank? if so, putting it outside may help. "my" humidity increased from 50% to 65% (daytime) after that, and I mist less... and moss might be helpful, too. and plants of course.

----------


## ediblelogic

> is your lamp inside your tank? if so, putting it outside may help. "my" humidity increased from 50% to 65% (daytime) after that, and I mist less... and moss might be helpful, too. and plants of course.


I was advised not to use a heat lamp when I bought Leo- so instead I bought a heating pad and placed it underneath the tank on one side of his terrarium. That way if he got too hot, he could move to the other side to cool off. Now I am not so sure, because I find him buried in the moss where the heating pad is. I'm afraid it might be too cold for him. So I was wondering whether or not I should invest in a heat lamp. I do have moss and vegetation in his terrarium- and I've been misting twice daily, now.

----------

